# Piles



## spiritfree (Dec 8, 2015)

This is probably not the place to post this , and it id not a very nice thing to ask from you. But here goes. I think that I have piles. I am sore and loosing blood when I go to the loo. Can any of you kind friends help me with what to do. Please help me if you can.My kind friends. I am really terrified.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi Spirit, I can understand why you're worried. Is it spotting and only when you go, or is it more than that? If it's spotting or just a little then you should call your surgery and talk to the duty doctor first thing in the morning. If it's more than that then I suggest you call 111 for advice right now. If you're really bleeding then I reckon you should head for A&E as soon as possible. Hugs and keep me posted. I'll be on for a while yet.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 8, 2015)

Is there a reason why it would be piles? - I always used to get it because I always let myself get FAR too constipated - but you can also get them from being far too loose.  It is literally just the effects of over-using one's rectum.  If there isn't such a reason then get to the doc's even quicker please.

Yes you think that's embarrassing, but the doc will be 100% fine with examining you and will be exceedingly business-like about it - so do try not to be as far as you can.

You do need to go to the docs to absolutely confirm that IS what it is.  However there are things that defo defo defo relieve it, and also things you can do to prevent it!


----------



## Redkite (Dec 8, 2015)

spiritfree said:


> This is probably not the place to post this , and it id not a very nice thing to ask from you. But here goes. I think that I have piles. I am sore and loosing blood when I go to the loo. Can any of you kind friends help me with what to do. Please help me if you can.My kind friends. I am really terrified.



Don't panic!  This is such a common condition (pretty sure I've read somewhere that up to a quarter of the population suffer from piles at any point in time).  Firstly, do see your GP just to make sure that's what it is and to rule out other problems.  If it is piles, there are various over-the-counter creams and pessaries to soothe the soreness and reduce swelling, and it's recommended to increase the fibre in your diet to prevent constipation and straining.  Don't be embarrassed - happens to the best of us.  I remember suffering from them when pregnant and on holiday in France - there I was in the pharmacy trying to explain in pigeon French what I needed!


----------



## Lurch (Dec 8, 2015)

spiritfree said:


> I think that I have piles. I am sore and loosing blood when I go to the loo. ... I am really terrified.



Don't ask me how I know, but blood there doesn't have to be piles. A curious GP will confirm for you but it might be something called a fissure (a tear)...

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Anal-fissure/Pages/Treatment.aspx

Though it's claimed they go away fairly quickly, might recur and need managing for years.  Just need to be VERY clean you-know-where. Follow the straightforward  advice, and use a cream/ointment if an itch gets embarrassing. 

Also managed (I've heard) by not sitting on hard things.  But can complicate the NHS DIY home bowel cancer tests as these rely on finding blood. Would need a different test (and don't go assuming the worst!).

Funny what we know as we get older, innit.  Good luck and don't scratch...


----------



## Caroline (Dec 8, 2015)

please go get help and advice. It might just be piles but you need to rule everything out.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2015)

spiritfree said:


> This is probably not the place to post this , and it id not a very nice thing to ask from you. But here goes. I think that I have piles. I am sore and loosing blood when I go to the loo. Can any of you kind friends help me with what to do. Please help me if you can.My kind friends. I am really terrified.


As the others have suggested, please go and get it checked out. If it is piles then it is something that is very common and can be easily treated. I developed this when I was diagnosed with diabetes, partly due to the dreadful physical state I was in and also partly due to severe constipation in the aftermath. Piles are just weakened blood vessels that can bleed a little from time to time. The advice is to avoid 'straining' when you go. I have also found that they are less of a problem for me when my blood pressure is good. If they are really bad then they can be removed by an operation.

Try not to worry and make an appointment - let us know how you get on


----------



## Amigo (Dec 8, 2015)

This is why my doc has just scheduled me in for a colonoscopy....always best to check these things and bleeding as opposed to 'spotting' can be an anal fissure or even a rectocele.

No need for panic, it's very common. I've found that reducing my carb intake with diabetes has impacted on my fibre intake too so it's caused a bit of an issue for me which I'm addressing.

Good luck but don't worry. And don't keep ignoring the problem like me!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 8, 2015)

I hope you've read these messages, Spirit, and got some help. Please let us know how you're doing.


----------



## khskel (Dec 8, 2015)

I tried to reply earlier but the connection on my phone was playing up. I just wanted to re iterate that you should get it checked out. I did and got diagnosed T1D as a bonus   I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## spiritfree (Dec 8, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind advice. It is only a tiny spot of blood. Today there has been none at all. I have a gp appointment on 18th. If it happens again I will try and get an appointment sooner, but you know how hard it is to get an appointment. Thank you all.


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 10, 2015)

Thinking of you Spiritfree.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 10, 2015)

Glad to hear from you Spiritfree. And delighted the problem seems to have resolved itself.


----------

